# Henry Little Legs, Dachshund x Snuffleshire Bull Terrier



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Henry Little Legs is looking for his forever home. Is it yours?

Henry Little Legs is a great big character in a teeny body. He is not quite sure what mixture of breeds he is, but his best guess is Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross Dachshund, hmmm, or possibly Bassett Hound. Whatever he is crossed with he suits very well. Not quite elevated to the level that he'd have probably liked, but oh how cute do his little legs make him?!

Henry was another abandoned dog in the pound on the put to sleep list  He spent a while in emergency boarding kennels where he was vaccinated and neutered. (Sorry about that Henry, but needs must!) And then it was off to his foster home in sunny Devon.

Sadly, the dogs that Henry is living with aren't at all impressed with their new house guest and he would like a home where all the family members welcome him, not just the human ones! We are also looking for a foster home for him, so that the dogs in his foster home can have their lives back to normal, without their new house guest, but for Henry's sake, we are ideally looking for a forever home, so he doesn't become stressed through moving about too much.

Henry is about 3 or 4 (we think) He is an absolute sweetheart, but he does need someone who has knowledge and experience with staffies, as he needs clear boundaries, as all dogs do! So that he knows where he stands on his little legs!

Henry is very good with other dogs, as long as no treats, toys or food are around, but he doesn't get all grumpy around food with humans, only with other dogs, and even with dogs, it's not the kind of grumpy that would lead to all engines firing, 'in it for the long haul' attack grumpy, it's just snappy grumpy. BUT please bear in mind that poor Henry was in the pound for four months  so he obviously needs to be given time to settle into life outside of kennels again.

Henry isn't cat tested, so we are looking for a home without cats. He could live with teenaged, dog savvy children.

Henry is a whole lot of personality for such a little man. He likes to 'chase' birds when they're miles up in the sky, he knows he can't catch them but gives it 100% anyway  He is very loving, responsive and clever. He's housetrained, fine in the car, knows how to sit and give paw, and he could no doubt learn all manner of other things with his own person. Henry has so much to give to someone and whoever is destined to be his adopter will have such a funny and loving little best friend.

Below is the latest news from his foster carer:

"Henry is so lovely. He has been sat on the freezer looking out the window at the Birds. He has spent ages, when he goes out, exploring the Garden. I looked out the window and there he was entertaining himself running up and down with a teddy. God love him. I must say ive had a good roar!"

*If you are interested in offering Henry Little Legs a forever home (or a foster home)
Please email [email protected].​uk
Or telephone: 07770 795334 BEFORE 7PM PLEASE.

Please note, if we are unavailable to take your call, we will call you back, but please leave a landline number where possible. Mobile phones are expensive for us to call back. Thank you. Sorry, we don't reply to text messages, please either email or telephone.*


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Bless his little heart, he looks like a little dumpy Staffy. AWWW!


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Henry Little Legs hasn't found a home yet. We're not sure why he hasn't been snapped up! But it's probably down to the fact that the person destined to be Henry's new mum or dad hasn't seen him yet!! Hope they do soon, cos this boy is just waiting to make someone chuckle and smile every day :001_wub:


----------

